# Solidcam 2006 sp5



## yassine-maroc (9 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom 

SolidCAM provides a full Manufacturing Suite for 2.5D Milling, 3D Milling, 3+2 Multi-Sided Milling, Sim. 5-axes milling, Turning, Turning with Driven Tools and Wire EDM.
IS one of the bigest cam in the world 
IT integret with solidworks or solidedge if you wann more information
www.solidcam.com 

http://www.solidcam.de/ftp/dealers/SOLIDCAM_LTD/SOLIDCAM2006/SP5/SolidCAM2006R10SP5English.exe
Crack:
http://rapidshare.de/files/11144217/SolidCAM_HASP.rar.html

la tansouna men salihi do3aikom


----------



## azzabikh (26 مايو 2006)

اخى ياسين
شكرا على هذا البرنامج القيم،
لقد قمت بانزاله لكن لم استطع تنزيل الكراك من rapidshae
ممكن رجاء ان تحمله الى موقع اخر او رسله مباشرة الى مشكورا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 مايو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى ياسين جزاك الله كل خيرعلى جهودك الملحوظه فى القسم 

تقبل خالص تحياتى
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الغالي azzabikh
كيف حالك اتمنى ان تكون بخير إن شاء الله 
اخي الحبيب اليك الطريق للتنزيل من على rapidshae

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441

و ايضاً اليك الكراك فى المرفقات 
تقبل خالص تحياتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## lot2005 (31 مايو 2006)

*كيفية كراك هذا البرنامج*

السلام عليكم 
لم أعرف فتح هذا لبرنامج بالكراك 
كيف ذلك (الشرح) من فضلكم


----------



## MDREAM (12 يونيو 2006)

يسلمو عالموضوع 

و جاري التحميل

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور لكن البرنامج لا يعمل

يريد Hasp


----------

